#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  Bobcock in Vietnam - Part 5 - Nha Trang

## Bobcock

After Hoi An it was onwards to Nha Trang, just a short flight down the coast. Bit for of a seaside town feel to this place, some good restaurants and a nice beach side hotel. This was the bedroom view.



Welcome to Nha Trang



The weather was wonderful the day we arrived and the beach looked magnificent. sadly the kids complained the water was cold and dirty.







As always there is a market and I cannot resist a market, so I set off early in the morning to take some pics.













From the market I walked North towards the river



Next stop the Po Nagar Cham Towers.....

----------


## Bobcock

These towers were built by the Cham civilization between the 7th and 12th century to honor _Yang Ino Po Ngar_, mother of the kingdom. The local Buddhists of Nha Trang occupied this place for prayers and worshipping, and there are many incense lighted giving the place an interesting aroma.



This small ensemble were happily playing away behind the main tower.





Inside was very dar and cramped, no room to use a tripod properly without getting in everyones way which I don't like to do, so I tried to take the shots hand held. Some were close, but none were really good.





One of the smaller towers



and inside



Also very dark inside



had a great idea to try to capture someone at worship, didn't get the chance but I liked this shot or at least the idea....



One last attempt in the main chamber



Afterwards i walked back via Nha Trang Cathedral

----------


## Bobcock

In the fact pic of post one, I had spotted a whole load of fishing boats in the distance and the next day i set off with my sone to investigate and try to get some pics.

On the way was another outside barber shop, sadly it was unmanned at the time..



When i arrived at the bridge I'd seen, i was greeted with the site of loads of fish out to dry, it was amazing. We went down off the bridge and were fascinated walking around amongst all the different types of fish. the workers were fascinated with my son, especially finding out he wasn't Vietnamese. They let us walk around and take loads of photos. Then one of them suggested taking me out in a boat so I could see the fishing boats from the angle I wanted. She rowed the boat the whole way with her feet, just like riding a bicycle

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Nice pics, as ever.

----------


## Nawty

The boat in that last pic is a bit crooked, can you photoshop it up straight ?

----------


## dirtydog

Why are all the boats painted blue?

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> Why are all the boats painted blue?


Colour for south-central Vietnam. Other regions have different colours.

----------


## Bobcock

Single source supplier, communist government.....nah, they'd all be red.

----------


## mediamanbkk

Another set of excellent pictures, well done sir!

----------


## Chuckycheese

Great contribution. I"ll be there in February and I'm really looking forward to it. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Bilbobaggins

I visited Nha Trang as part of a Vietnam 3 week tour 5 years ago, it is certainly a lot more built up now.
You also saw far more of it than I, some cracking photos, very nice to see, well done that man!

----------


## ItsRobsLife

The beach looks lovely, but is the water always dirty? Great pics BTW

----------


## Travelmate

Nice 
How many more "Bobcock in Vietnam threads" ?

----------


## Bobcock

Only one left.

Saigon.

Afdter that I promise to stay quiet for a while.

----------


## racefan

The weather was wonderful the day we arrived and the beach looked magnificent. sadly the kids complained the water was cold and dirty.


Send them to Pattaya. That will cure them!!

----------


## Nawty

Good, cos then I can start mine....Nawty leaving Bkk, Nawty on the plane, Nawty arriving in another country, Nawty getting a taxi to the hotel, Nawty checking in, Nawty taking a bath, Nawty having breakfast, Nawty getting another taxi....and so on.......will have 3 weeks worth of em.

Stay tuned, this channel, coming soon....

----------


## racefan

Did you plan this trip yourself or was it an organised tour? If it was independant how did you plan the itinerary and book acccomodation etc?

I would love to do a 2 week trip to Vietnam but have no idea as to where to go or not to go?

Can anybody recommend a tour company that I could contact that would not involve the usual herding like cattle scenario?

----------


## Nawty

Are you going alone RF or with family....just do some research, get a map. Google is a wonderful companion.

Then book the flights and go.

I usually never pre arrange stuff, just go and wing it.

Although this next trip I have arranged most of it over the net.

----------


## racefan

I would just be going with my Thai wife.

She is used to long bus journeys so I will take your advice and work out my own itinerary.

Is there a reasonable rail network in Vietnam as rail travel appeals to me?

----------


## Nawty

Travelling with just wifey is easy...just go.

I find the best thing is to book the first couple of nights somewhere and then just see what there is to do and go do it.

Dunno about rail, google vietnam travel info sites, lonely planet, stuff like that.

organised tours are crap...only ever done one day trip in all my life and it was fcuked.

----------


## Bobcock

racefan

I organised it all on my little lonesome.

I prebook things because I am travelling with wife and two young boys.

I book the flights in an out, then decide where I want to go and book hotels along the way.

I had help from 2 Vietnamese agents, one was booking an internal flight that couldn't be booked online easily, pre booking an often used overnight sleeper and pre booking a Halong Bay trip. The second was to organise a car to take us to Hue.

Both were very efficient and friendly. Long story, but I had to change some things at the last minute that meant a loss of profit, no bother, no tantrum.

If you want to know any details of those agents let me know, I'll post them or PM them when I am at home.

I wouldn't go on an organised tour if you paid for it.

----------


## Chong Boy

Thanks for these threads bobcock, I have found them fascinating.

Hopefully I'll be there in a week or two if a job comes off. 
This has given me a great insight  :goldcup:

----------


## lob

> I would just be going with my Thai wife.
> 
> She is used to long bus journeys so I will take your advice and work out my own itinerary.
> 
> Is there a reasonable rail network in Vietnam as rail travel appeals to me?


    i'd like to be able to reassure you,  but i was there in 2000, we, my daughter and her boyfriend, saw in the millennium there. the reason i say i'd like to is that the pics by bobcock are so different to my recollection that i fear its all changed.  however everywhere i go i just blag it.  at the time we went we just turned up and was paying 10$ a night per room. flew into hochimin and train to nhatrang, a great time. we were due to go onto hanoi but we were so happy where we were we just chilled out there. so yes just go and do it.enjoy and good luck.

----------


## lob

oh seems i was too late with my opinion.  by the way bobcock where are the pics of all those beautiful school girls in there pure white gowns and Vietnamese hats riding there bikes.  my favorite memory. so vietnamese.  that and the baguettes.

----------


## barbaro

> oh seems i was too late with my opinion.  by the way bobcock where are the pics of all those beautiful school girls in there pure white gowns and Vietnamese hats riding there bikes.  my favorite memory. so vietnamese.  that and the baguettes.


The girls in white _ao dais_ on bicycles are basically gone.  Yes, it was graceful and beautiful to see.

Unfortunately, I see very, very, few _ao dais_ worn today, and to ride a bicycle sadly, is shunned, because "it means you're poor."

Motorbikes, motorbikes, and more motorbikes.

----------


## Bobcock

Didn't see an ao dai being worn the whole time I was there, other than behind a reception desk.

----------


## Happyman

Loncin Motorcycle - I wasn't directly involved but the company I worked for in Taiwan was involved in an extremely profitable ( for us!)patent infringement case between them and, I think, Kawasaki, as their small engine was a complete 'knock off' unit - all spare parts were interchangeable even ! 
Failed of course but we got the legal fees paid !! :Smile:

----------


## Hardy99

Thank you, super Pictures.. go on!

----------

